# mosquito mansion, Malaysia - May 2008



## Raz333 (May 13, 2008)

I stumbled upon this modern mansion when trying to have a better look at the abandoned 
pre war house over the wall. 
It appears that this house was never moved into nor 100% finished. It's a two storey building 
with a secret 3rd storey in the roof space. 

There is also a swimming pool that has clearly become mosquito central and probably as 
we speak cooking up the next dengue fever outbreak.


----------



## King Al (May 13, 2008)

Cool place Raz, like the pool but not sure I would swim in it though


----------



## Foxylady (May 13, 2008)

Fabulous place. Love the architecture and especially like the last photo...delightful door and stairs.


----------



## nursepayne (May 13, 2008)

OH my god I'm in love with the architecture!!!!!!!!!!!Beauutiful place and even the pool looks still swimmable


----------



## sneaker (May 13, 2008)

Looks like you could jump into the pool from the overhang.


----------



## nursepayne (May 14, 2008)

Ehhh ...I think I would wait and see what happens to whoever jumps 1st, it looks lika squeeze!


----------

